# Got some wood



## Twil6 (Jan 3, 2022)

Been bbq’ing for years, but been a charcoal grill guy.  Use store bought wood chunks for my WSM, but now that I have my offset I starting looking for  seasoned wood. Seen a sign on the way home today, so I decided to stop at this little driveway. Guy had some oak so I bought some. Hopefully it’s good wood. I ordered a moisture meter.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 3, 2022)

Good find! What kind of stick burner did you get?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice score!  Looks like post oak to me! A bonus!!!!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 4, 2022)

You did good.  Buy more of that if the price is acceptable.  The gray color on some pieces and the splits in the end of the sticks indicate it's well seasoned.  As Yankee mentioned there's some Post Oak and I think I see a piece or two of some sort of Red Oak in there.


----------



## Twil6 (Jan 4, 2022)

Good to hear!  He said it was post oak. But he also had some red oak on the other side so maybe a few pieces got mixed on accident. I was a little nervous with it being my first time, but atleast now I have a starting point in what post oak should look like


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2022)

Looks like a nice haul!
I have to keep sourcing splits, because I don’t have much storage space.
Al


----------



## Twil6 (Jan 4, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like a nice haul!
> I have to keep sourcing splits, because I don’t have much storage space.
> Al



yeah I have room, but I am trying to decide how much to keep. I don’t want to end up with a pest control issue.


----------



## Twil6 (Jan 4, 2022)

I was also thinking with the size of these splits compared to the store bought B&B that I will get 2 or 3 splits out of each one


----------



## Twil6 (Jan 8, 2022)

Found some more wood from a different guy.


----------

